# should it stay or should it go? Native trees n plants



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

I just bought a 32 acre property (Rogers Tx) not to long ago and it's been used as native pasture for cattle. Eventually I'd like to have a 5 acre micro farm and the rest used as hay fields. My question is can anyone identify the plants and trees and tell me if they're beneficial or a hindrance?

Thanks


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Example


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Example II


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

That last shot sure is a fine looking thing, whatever it is.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The picture of the brush in the middle.. Looks like Mesquite to me... It is TX... Great for smoking pig ribs...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Second picture is Mesquite, nasty stuff to get rid of. The first and third are common pasture weeds, don't have names for them at the moment.


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok mesquite it is! Thanks guys, as far as the weeds go what's the best and safest way to get ride of them?


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

Ray, I sure do like that third picture of yours there. I do hope someone figures out what they are.

Do you mind if I post and share that picture with folks, and ask around a bit?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

After a lot of searching.. it looks like that third picture of the white and green plant is Snow on the Mountain.... Or since it's in TX, Snow-on-the-Prairie

Seems to be a "go" plant since it's toxic... 

http://essmextension.tamu.edu/plants/plant/snow-on-the-mountain-snow-on-the-prairie/


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

A-ha! So that's what it is!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The first picture is a broomweed I think,http://www.noble.org/apps/plantimagegallery/Plant.aspx?PlantID=287&IndexType=CommonName&PlantMainName=Broom%20Snakeweed&PlantTypeID=1 , http://www.noble.org/apps/plantimagegallery/Plant.aspx?PlantID=295&IndexType=CommonName&PlantMainName=Broomweed,Annual&PlantTypeID=1


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok thanks fellas, besides mowing it down to the ground what else can be down to remove the weeds? I'd use weed killer or chemicals as a last resort but I'd like to do it all natural


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

The first pic (broomweed or broom as it is also called) is a good plant to have if raising any herd. This plant is an excellent verifuge (an agent that destroys or expels parasitic worms).

Not familiar with snow on the mountain - but if toxic has to go. You may have to slightly dig to get to the roots to be able to control its growth. Other wise your hard work will be for nothing come next growing season when it would be back with avengence. - good luck

&#732;Ten


----------

